# My rockstar pouch tore before 200 shots?



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

My rockstar pouch tore today and ive only had it about 18 hours it tore on my brandnew tubes that i received yesterday along with it from Simpleshot shooting/Flippinout. T is the second time a super sure pouch has tore prematurely on me. The first had about 300 shots not even a weeks worth of shooting. Am i doing something wrong? Was there a bad batch of leather ,maybe my bands are too strong any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I've had tear outs on homemade pouches, on Barnett factory made tube sets, on Daisy's and on Tex-Shooter pouches. I've been using Supersure pouches for months now and have worn out numerous flatbands and tubes transferring the used pouch to the new set, and I have yet to have a single failure including the Rockstar's. They do break in a little(by that I mean get softer), but I haven't had a failure. Even good products can have an invisible flaw, so check with Ray before you get too carried away. I'm sure he will make it good.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

What's really weired about this is that both sides broke. How can this be? I mean the homemades mostly break at one side first but at both sides at the same time?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Perhaps the ammuniton you were using was inadvertantly rubbing against the pouch. Using large rocks will do that kind of thing. Was there any sign of wear on the band connection also at the pouch? If not, I dunno, but check with Ray as Pawpaw stated. He is a fair and just person.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Give him a shout via Pm. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> What's really weired about this is that both sides broke. How can this be? I mean the homemades mostly break at one side first but at both sides at the same time?


My question exactly. How does a pouch tear on both sides at once? I have four or five Rockstars in action right now,all of which have been through at least one set of bands each and none of them show any where near the wear as the one in this picture.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Oddest thing I've ever seen. Downright peculiar.
I am beyond the tenth set of tubes and flats with several of my pouches.
I have yet to tear a Super Pouch.
They don't call them super for nothing.
You are clearly too strong for this sport.
I suggest weightlifting.

Sincerely,
Incredulous in Florida.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I also had a hand in testing the Super Pouches from the prototype stage. I put thousands and thousands of shots through them and never once had one tear.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> Here it is


Very interesting.

Yes, anytime a SuperSure pouch appears to not have reasonable life it is always best to contact me. It does at least two things.

1. It gives me feedback to figure out the real reason a particular pouch failed and to remedy something if it is on my end. Remember nothing is perfect but I try more than you can imagine.

2. Gives the purchaser a chance to get replacement pouch(s).

On another point I see that it isn't a SuperPouch it is of the Premium variety.

I am really curious what kind of draw weight you have there because even an inferior pouch should hold some pretty good draw weight.

PM me and we can find out what we can do.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have already PMed him to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks ray, and to clear things up for everybody else, there was no tampering with it my first one tore while i was pre stretching it, the rockstar tore while i drew to my anchor point which is mid line with my shoulder. Both sides snapped simultaneously lol i mean it was slightly funny because it left me just HOLDING the pouch looking clueless.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Tnflipper52 i was shooting 185 grain 9/16 steel 1/2 steel and. 45 cal lead


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

CapnJoe i do lift weights and powerlift im an all around varsity athlete. Which is why i like to use strong hunting bands.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> CapnJoe i do lift weights and powerlift im an all around varsity athlete. Which is why i like to use strong hunting bands.


Sounds like Ray may need to order some Rhino or Elephant hide.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

leather is natural material and freak accidents can happen, however superpouches and e~shot pouches never broke once on me

kangaroo leather can be stronger if nothing works out for you. due to no sweat glands etc.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe I'm weird, even though I don't like that there could be a defect I do like to learn anything I can regarding the hides. Anything I can learn is only a help to make things better if possible.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> CapnJoe i do lift weights and powerlift im an all around varsity athlete. Which is why i like to use strong hunting bands.


I guess that makes some sense. When a man has muscle, he will use it.
I'm 6' and 180 lbs. I only do push ups and pull ups. Maybe that's why I've been so happy without the heavy stuff.

As an aside, the heavy stuff has not proven to be anymore effective that the "lighter" stuff.

What was the cut length and width of your bands?


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

strikewzen said:


> leather is natural material and freak accidents can happen, however superpouches and e~shot pouches never broke once on me
> 
> kangaroo leather can be stronger if nothing works out for you. due to no sweat glands etc.


no sweat glands...I did not know that...I had to google it and learned even more! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

I was using the large tubes from nathan doubled


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:
> 
> 
> > CapnJoe i do lift weights and powerlift im an all around varsity athlete. Which is why i like to use strong hunting bands.
> ...


umm... heavier is more effective.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i think we now have an official slingshot pouch prototype tester . is your skin color green by any chance ?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> I was using the large tubes from nathan doubled


Now it makes even more sense. I delaminated a Super Pouch with those heavy tubes (split the layers)and I was only using singles.



beaverman said:


> capnjoe said:
> 
> 
> > Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:
> ...


Heavier ammo, perhaps... I meant there is not much significant gain from heavier tubes or doubled sets.
Look at the empirical data provided by the good folks here.
Sure, you might get a bit more speed and a bigger bang, but at what cost?
I think it's all upstairs in the melon of the shooter. Besides, if you can't hit the mark consistantly, what good is the extra
power? It's more of a hinderance to accuracy than anything else.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:
> 
> 
> > I was using the large tubes from nathan doubled
> ...


heavier bands are better


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I have either the first or second rockstar made.(ray might have the first one) from when I custom ordered large pouches from ray. I still have it, still going strong through 555 red chains, 50 mm to 30 mm TBG tapers and double green dubdub. It's got thousands of shots on it by now. The fact that both broke at once in tge same spot makes me think your clamping method nicked it.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Capnjoe thats acctually how it started the inside layer with the stamp started to fray and then the grip side gave way on both ends


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

beaverman said:


> heavier bands are better


Better for what? Heavy bands contract slower than thin bands. They can handle heavier ammo, but not everyone can or wants to shoot heavy pull bands. There is no one-size-fits-all in slingshots.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"heavier bands are better"

no. :neener:


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> "heavier bands are better"
> 
> no. :neener:


heavier bands= heavier ammo= more power= better.

just because you cant use it doesnt mean its not better. i cant use xray vision, its still better than regular vision.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

beaverman said:


> Jakerock said:
> 
> 
> > "heavier bands are better"
> ...


If I was using x-ray vision to watch TV I would see the inside of the TV not the program that is on it.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> beaverman said:
> 
> 
> > Jakerock said:
> ...


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Totally dude!


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

you knows it!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

beaverman said:


> Jakerock said:
> 
> 
> > "heavier bands are better"
> ...


It is pointless to argue with a closed mind. A bazooka is not "better" for squirrel hunting, if you intend to use the meat. "Better" is subject to the application that is imminent. It is prejudicial and narrow minded to think bigger is always better. Neither is smaller, lighter, or weaker, necessarily "better". Whatever arrangement functions best for a given application is "better".

To your comment... "just because you cant use it doesnt mean its not better." This is utterly absurd... "Better" is only better if if it CAN be used. Your "better" and my "better" can be different.


----------

